# Braumeister Profile - Beersmith 2



## Wimmig (1/5/12)

I've had a dig around, over the forums and beersmiths website etc. Has anybody got a solid equipment profile sorted for the 20L system? I want to set up bs2 prior to the system arriving. Had some hope there would be an official equipment profile download but i can't seem to find one.

Any help greatly appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Eater (2/5/12)

I copied mine from Phillip the Brewers setup from BeerSmith2 forum
Attached here for your convenience (rename to .bsmx)

Has seemed to work for the last 4 brews done  

View attachment Braumeister_20L.txt


----------



## probablynathan (2/5/12)

thanks Eater.

planning on ordering the 20l in the next month or so.


----------



## SJW (2/5/12)

if I could work out how to post a copy of my Beersmith file I would. I have got it down perfect now. Just forget about trub losses and mash tun dead space. A 20l BM should leave 3 litres after draining. So I work on a final volume of 25 litres to get 22 into the fermenter so I end up with 20 in the keg. That gives me a litre here and there to play with.
That gives me a boil volume of 28 litres and over 90min losses of 3 litres, and also use the 4% cooling/shrinkage loss.

Steve


----------



## Wimmig (2/5/12)

SJW said:


> if I could work out how to post a copy of my Beersmith file I would. I have got it down perfect now. Just forget about trub losses and mash tun dead space. A 20l BM should leave 3 litres after draining. So I work on a final volume of 25 litres to get 22 into the fermenter so I end up with 20 in the keg. That gives me a litre here and there to play with.
> That gives me a boil volume of 28 litres and over 90min losses of 3 litres, and also use the 4% cooling/shrinkage loss.
> 
> Steve



If you can't download it, take a screenshot and post the image. Any help would be great. Also, do you, or anybody else have mash profiles ready to rock and roll in BS2? I'm going from BIAB to BM and am wondering if i should just use a simple infusion from the start, then move on to step mashes. If step, then should i bother setting mash profiles in BS2, or just adapt known mash profiles for the style and just punch them in the BM?


----------



## SJW (2/5/12)

OK, My 12 year old just showed me how to do it. This is my basic step mash profile (the second one) and the first one is my equip profile. Remember you need or should boil for 90 min now with the BM as it does not jump out of the pot. 

View attachment Doc1.doc


----------



## Wimmig (2/5/12)

SJW said:


> OK, My 12 year old just showed me how to do it. This is my basic step mash profile (the second one) and the first one is my equip profile. Remember you need or should boil for 90 min now with the BM as it does not jump out of the pot.



Thanks for that. I added those values under a saved profile. For the mash profile shown, are you doing any active sparge? If i apply it to a saved recipe under the equipment it shows;

Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.20 

Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Mash In Add 25.28 l of water at 20.0 C 20.0 C 0 min 
Step 1 Heat to 55.0 C over 4 min 55.0 C 15 min 
Step 2 Heat to 62.0 C over 10 min 62.0 C 45 min 
Step 3 Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 45 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 10 min 

Sparge Step: Fly sparge with 4.72 l water at 78.0 C 
Mash Notes:


----------

